# Ectopic.



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Just in case I missed anyone on my PM board.  

Wanted to let you all know I'm ok and been in hospital since Friday 20th due to severe pains which turned out to be an ectopic pregnancy and had emergency op on Saturday.  The whole thing was horrific but i'm here and thats waht counts.  Although I came home Tuesday evening this has been the first day I have felt much better and well enough to tackle the computer just very sore and bruised at the mo.

I'm sure as the weeks pass i will be much better and get back to my old self soon.

Take care will speak soon

Mrs Hopeful


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Mrs H
sorry to hear your news, glad you are on the mend now

take care
strawbs xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Mrs H
so sorry to read your news hun look after yourself
love lea-Anne xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhh hun so sorry to hear your news..that is awful and must hav been traumatic for you sending you a big virtual hug hun  
Cat x


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this and I really hope you feel stronger very soon.
look after yourself,

Take care,

Tilda xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

Thinking of you and just wanted to send some "cyber hugs"...
























Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear your news 
 
xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

So sorry to hear your sad news, thinking of you  

look after yourself

Jane xxx


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

So sorry to hear your news babe   

Stay strong and get better.

Ros
x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

So sorry to hear this Mrs Hopeful.

Thinking of you hun 

Nix.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear your sad news hun xxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

How are you feeling hun ? Still thinking of you x 
Cat


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I'm doin ok, each day I feel a little more like myself and althought I'm a bit sore and still on very light duties i can tell i'm improving.

Mrs Hopeful xxx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

I'm truly sorry   and I'm glad your on the mend
Take care
Sukie


----------

